# Dimensionierung einer PEN-Schiene



## Snake787 (26 April 2011)

Hallo, 
meine Frage steckt ja schon im Titel, wie dimensionier ich denn eine PE(N) Schiene an die die Zuleitung vom Schaltschrank angeschlossen werden soll und über mehrere Schaltschränke geht.
Ist das wie beim der Leitung selber also mindestens gleicher Querschnitt wie Außenleiter bzw ab 35mm² darf PE nur noch die hälfte sein oder wie wird das berechnet?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Proxy (26 April 2011)

Was willst du machen?
Bei den Schränken von mir ist die PE(N) - Schiene meist halb so groß wie die Kupferschiene für die 3Phasen

Bzw. wenn du eine lange Schiene ohne Stütze in der mitte hast benutzen wir auch öfters die dickeren Schienen das diese sich nicht durchbiegen.

Aber wenn du mit 35mm² Phasen anfährst kannst du 16mm² PE machen und so weiter


----------



## MSP (26 April 2011)

Moin,

in Zeiten von Schaltnetzteilen, FU's etc würde ich da nicht mehr halbieren sondern den gleichen Querschnitt verwenden.
Der Strom auf dem PEN/N kann auch mal höher werden als auf einem Aussenleiter in diesem Falle...
Sollte man halt jeweils für die Anlage / den Schrank betrachten.

Bei weiten Abständen dann wie gesagt eine dickere Schiene verwenden oder Halter einsetzen, bei Wöhner zB findet man die Schienenträgerabstände mit Stoßströmen für die Schienen und Träger im Katalog Kapitel 8 ab Seite 38...

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## ThorstenD2 (26 April 2011)

MSP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in Zeiten von Schaltnetzteilen, FU's etc würde ich da nicht mehr halbieren sondern den gleichen Querschnitt verwenden.
> .....


So hab ich es auch gelernt!

Wir schauen auch meisst was für ein Hauptschalter und Schienensystem verbaut ist - so eine Zuleitung kann ja auch mal ausgewechselt werden!

Bei Siemens gibt es auf jeden Fall in der "Sicherungsbibel" auch Belastbarkeit von Cu Schienen. 

Mininum verbauen wir in Standschränken aber 30x5mm Cu, außer die Einspeisung ist nur ein 16mm² - dann kommt da meisst nur so ein grüner Verteiler auf die Hutschiene (PE jetzt). Eine PEN Schiene bauen wir eigentlich nie - immer eine PE und eine N Schiene - mit einer lösbaren Brücke. Wie gesagt im Zeitalter der FUs und EMV kann die 4adrige Zuleitung auch schnell mal gegen ein 5adriges oder geschirmtes ausgetauscht werden.  (bei PEN immer erst auf PE Klemmen - das Thema hatten wir hier glaub ich erst letztens wieder).
Und wenn 30x5 nicht reicht dann 30x10


----------

